# Aggressive Deer



## Admin (May 22, 2013)

Any suggestion on dealing with an aggressive deer? Please keep in mind I can't shoot it. 

It's attacking my dogs. My little 5lb rat terrier was kicked pretty hard last night. The deer won't run away till I come out there, but of course if it wanted to it could destroy me, so I'm looking for options. 

I was thinking the pepper spray they use to stop dogs?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 22, 2013)

Call your fish and game division and report it as a nuisance.  Or stop by the local barbers and get some hair clippings and scatter them around the yard. Lowe's  has some deer repellant you can also buy to ward off them pesky critters. Easier to shoot em. When you see a high concentration in a neighborhood it's usually from overpopulation. Starvation is a lot worse than selective harvesting.


----------



## nealtw (May 22, 2013)

Hopefully the dog is smarter now and stays out of the way.


----------



## isola96 (May 22, 2013)

Put up a depth of view fence.


----------



## nealtw (May 22, 2013)

A fence for white tails needs to be 8 ft high or built on a slant. They can jump and long distance but not both at the same time. It's not usually practical to build a fence, just another reason to be  p-----d off when it dosn't stop them.
Texas is sounding better all the time


----------



## isola96 (May 22, 2013)

I have been told and I don't have any clue were to get it but they have these wierd color blocks you can stagger across the lawn and the deer will not move passed it because it will think that it will fall off the face of the eath. Do to the fact that deer vision is like a acid trip. Any one hear of this?


----------



## mudmixer (May 22, 2013)

I have deer wandering through my back yard every day (within 1 hour after sunrise and a hour before sunset. Never had one look into my den/TV room or destroy any shrubs because there is enough food elsewhere. Neighboring community has a problem with them eating shrubs and they hire professional hunters to limit the herd at different times of the year.

I did see a deer get chased away by a raccoon with young around.

Dick


----------



## nealtw (May 22, 2013)

isola96 said:


> I have been told and I don't have any clue were to get it but they have these wierd color blocks you can stagger across the lawn and the deer will not move passed it because it will think that it will fall off the face of the eath. Do to the fact that deer vision is like a acid trip. Any one hear of this?


 
Austin should try this, he seems to be good at proving things don't work:beer:


----------



## Admin (May 23, 2013)

That I do! 

My biggest issue is I like the deer, I just wan this one gone. 

The dog runs out then runs right back in. It's scared to mess with deer anymore.


----------



## mudmixer (May 23, 2013)

Maybe the dog is the aggressive one and not the deer.

Deer can adjust to people over time, but some dogs have some problems.

Dick


----------



## nealtw (May 23, 2013)

Cute and dangous.
http://news.inthekoots.com/2011/06/21/deer-attacks-kimberley-woman/


----------



## isola96 (May 23, 2013)

Get this little guy lol 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihuMK1wagJQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## isola96 (May 23, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Cute and dangous.
> http://news.inthekoots.com/2011/06/21/deer-attacks-kimberley-woman/



I've seen this one before. Poor dog. That's why cats are better fighters lol


----------



## nealtw (May 23, 2013)

We have had people beat up quite a bit lately. Don't play with Bamby


----------



## Admin (May 24, 2013)

I've seen the videos of that so I don't want to try to chase it off and have it beat me up.


----------



## nealtw (May 24, 2013)

Hard to explain how you got beat up by Bambi to the kids.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG5VPji-SpU[/ame]


----------



## isola96 (May 24, 2013)

I had a encounter once. There was a baby deer in my driveway so I was curious and went closer thinking it was lost?... if I tell you the sound that came out of the mothers mouth about 50ft away scared the snot out of me. She came out of no were. I slowly steped away and went back inside my house contemplating going back out with a wepon of some sort lol but I didn't.


----------



## dthornton (May 25, 2013)

I like deer, too. They are really tasty when cooked in a crock pot with some veggies!


----------



## mudmixer (May 25, 2013)

We have frequent deer visitors daily in our location.

No problems with deer attacks. There are many goose and wild turkeys attacking (they hide just before the season because they become smart and can read the hunting regulations) that randomly get aggressive.

Dick


----------



## Admin (May 28, 2013)

I haven't seen it, but to my understanding deer don't migrate to much, so it's still in the area. I'll just keep an eye out.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 28, 2013)

Austin said:


> I haven't seen it, but to my understanding deer don't migrate to much, so it's still in the area. I'll just keep an eye out.



That depends, deer have been known to have a home range of 5 square miles. You just may have one of them MS-13 deer gangs hangin around...


----------



## isola96 (May 28, 2013)

The house I live at now different house from story I told before. Every morning there is a family of 6 that pass bye the perimeter between my house and nahbors behind me.there is a lot of house by me now and it is not good to have that many so often they traval the same loop. The ticks are insane! My cat got out anf came back loaded with them took me 2 hours to get the deer ticks off! Ggggrrrr!


----------



## Admin (May 30, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> That depends, deer have been known to have a home range of 5 square miles. You just may have one of them MS-13 deer gangs hangin around...





isola96 said:


> The house I live at now different house from story I told before. Every morning there is a family of 6 that pass bye the perimeter between my house and nahbors behind me.there is a lot of house by me now and it is not good to have that many so often they traval the same loop. The ticks are insane! My cat got out anf came back loaded with them took me 2 hours to get the deer ticks off! Ggggrrrr!



I've only seen one tick in my entire life. 

I think this deer may be gone, haven't seen him in some time now.


----------



## nealtw (May 30, 2013)

Just put up the sign maybe you can get one for mosquitos too.


----------



## Admin (May 31, 2013)

You're a smart man.


----------



## isola96 (May 31, 2013)

Wow I can't believe it would be that simple?!?... lol


----------



## Admin (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish it was. Well I have no sign of the angry deer that's attacked the dogs, but I am keeping an eye out for it.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 3, 2013)

The mosquitos chased them away.


----------



## Drywallinfo (Jun 4, 2013)

Act like you are hunting the deer - and they will _probably_ be scarce. Hide behind corners as if you were going to spring out or shoot them. In the country, no deer would dare be so bold, and if they are that bold, the get invited for dinner, _as_ the dinner. 

Among hunters, it is said that deer will be a lot more scared of someone quietly sneaking around the woods than a noisy group of hikers. It is even recommended to talk and walk loudly with a friend when scouting out new hunting areas rather than sneaking about.


----------



## Admin (Jun 4, 2013)

nealtw said:


> The mosquitos chased them away.



I'd prefer the opposite. 



Drywallinfo said:


> Act like you are hunting the deer - and they will _probably_ be scarce. Hide behind corners as if you were going to spring out or shoot them. In the country, no deer would dare be so bold, and if they are that bold, the get invited for dinner, _as_ the dinner.
> 
> Among hunters, it is said that deer will be a lot more scared of someone quietly sneaking around the woods than a noisy group of hikers. It is even recommended to talk and walk loudly with a friend when scouting out new hunting areas rather than sneaking about.



Interesting. Well I have a Red Ryder I can shoot it in the butt with it comes back. My presence alone was not enough to scare it off.


----------



## Admin (Jun 10, 2013)

I chased it off this weekend. The dogs where barking for some time before I got out there, but it was postured like it was going to fight them. Head low, it was odd.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 10, 2013)

Austin said:
			
		

> I chased it off this weekend. The dogs where barking for some time before I got out there, but it was postured like it was going to fight them. Head low, it was odd.



Did you shoot it with your Red Rider?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 10, 2013)

just talked to a guy that had a deer problem last year. The kids pool came with a sheet of bubble wrap under the cover. The bubble wrap was laid out on the lawn and when the deer went after the dog, the dog sat in the middle of the bubble wrap like a safe zone. The deer walked around it but wouldn't step on the wrap.


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jun 11, 2013)

I have always found that a compound bow and broadhead tip do the trick....


----------



## mudmixer (Jun 11, 2013)

This is not a report on aggressive deer (at the time).

I just had a pair of deer (doe and healthy fawn) go through my backyard about 25' from my sliding door. About 10 minutes later, another pair went through (doe and very small fawn) went through. If was dumb enough to go out at the wrong time they may have been very aggressive.

About 15 minutes later, a female Canadian goose and 4 goslings in a row came through followed by the male. If I had gone out, I would have had more a of problem with aggressive wildlife since geese can be many times more aggressive and team up.

I had to fight off a goose on a golf course with a putter and gladly the others were far enough away and I got away. - There was a documented case a few years where a golfer was arrested/fined for killing a goose with a putter, but he was released by the court because his defense was self defense protection.

It is the time of the year where there are protective creatures everywhere.

Dick


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 11, 2013)

Boy,,,you folks and this agressive deer stuff. Around here we can't even get close enough to em before they end up on a plate!! And the ones down along the shore you can feed by hand. I don't know what you have, but the biggest thing around here right now is these little critters.http://www.ctpost.com/news/article/Bear-euthanized-after-it-attacks-woman-4560407.php
 And don't ya know...those guys are now...moved into my back fields. Thanks DEEP, I Ran across them 2 days ago. Lucky me I was on my big ol tractor.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 11, 2013)

Black bears arn't so bad, it's the big brown ones you gotto look out for, up north the friday night entertainment was parking down at the dump watching the grizzles eat. They looked to be twice the size of the black ones.


----------



## Admin (Jun 12, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Did you shoot it with your Red Rider?



LOL, yes I did. 



WindowsonWashington said:


> I have always found that a compound bow and broadhead tip do the trick....



I have junior bows (I'm not on that much land), and blunted arrows. 



mudmixer said:


> This is not a report on aggressive deer (at the time).
> 
> I just had a pair of deer (doe and healthy fawn) go through my backyard about 25' from my sliding door. About 10 minutes later, another pair went through (doe and very small fawn) went through. If was dumb enough to go out at the wrong time they may have been very aggressive.
> 
> ...



I had to kick a gaggle of them once. My Daughter was barely walking and we were at the park when they decided to gang up on her. 

There is a group of geese that fear me.


----------



## Admin (Aug 12, 2013)

The deer never came back. I'm wondering when their migration season is and if I will see this one again.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 12, 2013)

Austin said:
			
		

> The deer never came back. I'm wondering when their migration season is and if I will see this one again.



When food supplies change, so will deer movement. That and breeding season.


----------



## mudmixer (Aug 12, 2013)

The deer do return on their natural schedule. Much has to do with sunrise and sunset in addition to the rut, breeding and fawning.

The deer in our suburb can always find food and rarely resort to getting most shrubs and plantings. Being in an area with some slightly higher ground with trees and brush separated by very wide low marshy/wet areas, the routes do not change, but the time when you are up and around to notice them does change radically, especially the farther north you go. - It must tough for a deer much farther north when the sun comes up very early and sets very late (like 10:00-11:00 PM).

The deer do not really leave, but they change their patterns and timing.

Dick


----------



## Admin (Aug 14, 2013)

Well I'll keep an eye out. I'm hoping he doesn't come back.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 14, 2013)

I was at a house the other day, the guy add his wifes smelly bars of soap hanging from the apple tree. He said it keeps the deer away.


----------



## Chris (Aug 14, 2013)

Personally I would use my bow.......


----------



## nealtw (Aug 14, 2013)

Chris said:


> Personally I would use my bow.......


The deer might get the point if you used an arrow with that bow.:banana:


----------



## mudmixer (Aug 14, 2013)

They just announced 2 different week-end bow deer seasons (permit required) at a local park area. If the hunters are clumsy, the deer will just route away for the week-ends. - More cars hitting them.

The next area/suburb has more money and hires professional hunters annually to keep the deer population down. Deer adapt to people very well.

In some areas, the best way to attract deer is to start an noisy chain saw or shrub trimmer. I guess our local deer are not normally aggressive, but they possibly have become too domesticated and have few fears that require attacking since they can always just walk away. - Bears are different in the late fall and early spring. I have lost a few bird feeders within 15' of my sliding door and one neighbor had a bear in the pool (deer are too smart for that).

neal - the best soap to use in Irish Spring or something similar. I used it for 3 different winter under the hood and shavings inside my Corvette stored in a farm barn, but that was for mice because the barn was tight enough to keep deer out (LOL).

Dick


----------



## Admin (Aug 15, 2013)

We see them all up and down our streets. The population is so massive you see at least three new ones a day.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm lucky if I see three new ones a year around here.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 15, 2013)

Chris said:


> I'm lucky if I see three new ones a year around here.



You have the wrong zip code then...


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2013)

Sure do if I could only hit the lotto


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 15, 2013)

Chris said:


> Sure do if I could only hit the lotto



Yeah, hasn't worked out for me either...


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2013)

Sitting down to check my numbers now, wish me luck.


----------



## Chris (Aug 15, 2013)

Woohoo I won ten bucks!, only cost me thirty!


----------



## mudmixer (Aug 16, 2013)

The deer in our are to be quite socialized and do not panic (unless you get between the doe and the fawn. They border on being too common.

Someday, a guy by the name of Mr. Deere will win the lottery because the tickets are very accessible to all residents.

Dick


----------



## CallMeVilla (Aug 18, 2013)

Try Bobbex deer repellant  ...  Highly recommended.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/organic-gardening/deer-repellent-zb0z1208zmat.aspx#axzz2cL9YwutP


----------



## Admin (Aug 19, 2013)

That sounds like a good product. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Admin (Oct 23, 2013)

Well that deer never came back. We'll see if he comes back same time next year.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 23, 2014)

Austin said:


> Any suggestion on dealing with an aggressive deer? Please keep in mind I can't shoot it.
> 
> It's attacking my dogs. My little 5lb rat terrier was kicked pretty hard last night. The deer won't run away till I come out there, but of course if it wanted to it could destroy me, so I'm looking for options.
> 
> I was thinking the pepper spray they use to stop dogs?



This guy will keep the deer out of the yard. We've had a few sighting lately


----------



## Chris (Sep 23, 2014)

I will gladly show up with my bow.


----------



## odorf (Sep 28, 2014)

get http://www.homedepot.com/b/Lumber-Composites-Fencing-Electric-Fencing/N-5yc1vZc3lq

from home depot,  i live in the woods, VERY rural

we have 12 deer that hang out around here.  i have to put up elec fence around my garden to keep them from eatting my veggies.

another option  if you call the game warden they will kill it.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 9, 2014)

Chris said:


> I will gladly show up with my bow.


A little closer for you.
http://abc7news.com/pets/surveillance-video-captures-mountain-lion-on-sj-homeowners-car/341347/


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd hunt it. Either that or it would hunt me.

You know all the years I've spent sitting in the woods hunting I've never run across one. Tracks all over the place but no live one. They must be watching me. Good thing hunting season starts up again on Saturday, now I'm gonna be worried.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't know if there is a season for hunting cats.Every once in a while you hear of a cat attack but no one ever sees them coming. So ya they probly see see you even if you never see them.


----------



## Chris (Oct 10, 2014)

No season here. They are protected but really shouldn't be. They are starting to over populate.

I saw one once when I was a kid on my way home from school and then almost hit one driving down from the mountains years ago. If I ever saw one in the woods I think I would be tempted to shoot.


----------

